# Pine Squirrel vs Fox Squirrel



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Size difference between a Fox Squirrel from Illinois and a Wyoming Pine Squirrel:










I'm trying to clean out the freezer....good grief


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Squirrel, It's what's for dinner!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

NO, it's not !!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, give me a break. I took the heads off the squirrels just for you Utah guys.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Goob, My Daddy would have been upset if I had cut the heads of any squirrels that I shot. He ate that along with the rest of the squirrel. Nothing like some good cat squirrels and fox squirrels from the hills of southwest MS.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ram2h2o said:


> Hey Goob, My Daddy would have been upset if I had cut the heads of any squirrels that I shot. He ate that along with the rest of the squirrel. Nothing like some good cat squirrels and fox squirrels from the hills of southwest MS.


Yeah, I had friends that were fond of squirrel brains. They would cook them in the camper sometimes on hunting trips. I didn't care for them all that much. I would eat the hearts and livers and they would eat the heads. Later, on dumb outdoor forums, we found out that all that stuff would kill ya and only hillbillies and hippies ate it.

My mom nor my wife would allow them in the kitchen. 

Hey, I worked in Brookhaven MS last February.


----------



## northernborn (Jan 2, 2013)

you brain eaters would starve here, the head is where we shoot them. as the saying goes, As long as there are squirrels a man will eat!...his wife might not."

those pinesquirrels can look like big game come late feb on the beaver longlines. hell, even the spruce cones start looking good sometimes. lol. we used to eat the beaver til Doc told us they were very high in cholesterol and fat.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

northernborn said:


> you brain eaters would starve here, the head is where we shoot them. as the saying goes, As long as there are squirrels a man will eat!...his wife might not."
> 
> those pinesquirrels can look like big game come late feb on the beaver longlines. hell, even the spruce cones start looking good sometimes. lol. we used to eat the beaver til Doc told us they were very high in cholesterol and fat.


 :lol:

Welcome back&#8230; good to see you're still kickin'. Still eatin' them squirrels, eh?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

northernborn said:


> you brain eaters would starve here, the head is where we shoot them. as the saying goes, As long as there are squirrels a man will eat!...his wife might not."
> 
> those pinesquirrels can look like big game come late feb on the beaver longlines. hell, even the spruce cones start looking good sometimes. lol. we used to eat the beaver til Doc told us they were very high in cholesterol and fat.


Reminds me of National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation- "Where's Eddie??? He usually eats these **** things." "Well, not since the doctor told him they were high in cholesterol."


----------

